# Windows washer 4.8/5.0



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

i like webroot's window washer program, it cleans up stuff thats left over on your hard drive that has been deleted, but is still lying around, and its also performs many functions as writing over the data to DoD and NSA specs. so its good, and recently version 5.0 was realeased, havent tried that one yet, i only got 4.8, but 5.0 should be better and more thorough..someone give 5.0 a drive and report back on how it goes, there all 30 days trials though...but heres the link:
Win. washer 5.0:
http://download.com.com/3000-2144-10227068.html
Win washer 4.8
http://www.window-washer.info/


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

Do a complete unin-stall and then install it again for another 30 days , and then do a complete unistall for another 30 days , and another 30 days..............................................get the picture.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

sleekluxury ...

Webroot's Window Washer 5.0 works as it should with one exception, there's a minor glitch in the AutoComplete data removal function.
According to their tech support ... "for the time being in order to avoid the error message please uncheck the AutoComplete Data Removal function." and "we're currently working on it" ... 

While I did receive a prompt reply from their tech support they didn't really say when they expect to have the 'fix' available if ever.  

IMO Window Washer is Ok .... not bad but not exactly a program that I'd bust out $25 for to do over again. It was supposed to go up to $29 if it hasn't already.

btw ... you are entitled to free product upgrades for one year so you may want to check and see if you can get the 5.0 upgrade. I didn't have 4.8 so I'm not sure what new 'features' 5.0 offers. 

700mb80min...

As far as doing a "complete unin-stall and then install it again for another 30 days" .... spare yourself the trouble. 
It's unethical, just use it for 30 days and if you like it buy the thing, if not you've lost nothing. 
btw ... Webroot's Window Washer leaves a small footprint from the prior install so they've got that un-install and re-install game covered.

DS


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

As far as doing a "complete unin-stall and then install it again for another 30 days" .... spare yourself the trouble. 
It's unethical, just use it for 30 days and if you like it buy the thing, if not you've lost nothing. 
btw ... Webroot's Window Washer leaves a small footprint from the prior install so they've got that un-install and re-install game covered.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


Any software out there that does not contain an " effective" footprint in my opinion is up for grabs. Webroots Window Washer does not contain such a feature , or it is missing something . I have installed WWW a minimum of 5 times when the " trial " has run out .

As far as the ethical aspect of using the software , maybe they should think about putting the software on the shelf until the " bugs" are fixed , or at least leave the price alone until then . And lastly , $29 for something you can do yourself with a few clicks and a few minutes is way beyond . 

That`s my opinion for what it`s worth .


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I do this with batch files and a scheduler, such as nncron, http://www.nncron.ru/ free.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

No you can't just Uninstall it then Install it again, it doesn't work.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sleekluxury:_
> *No you can't just Uninstall it then Install it again, it doesn't work. *


sleekluxury ...

I was reasonably sure it wouldn't and that's the reason I said it wouldn't.... then again according to 700mb80min it does.

DS


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

Maybe they changed ( or added ) a footprint to 5.0 , which would stop the re-install game . I am on my back-up pc for a few days , and my 30 days will again be up on my main system and i will try yet another re-install of the older version ( 4.8 ) , which like i said i have done many times before .

It`s too bad you updated your version , and if the " beta " or 5.0 doesn`t work out for you , try eraser , i hear it`s pretty good as well ......

......700mb80min


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Well i haven't tried it with 5.0, maybe i should try to do that, but i still got 23 days left.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

Dark Star i installed 4.8 for the umtinth time again today to prove i could, after deleting 5.0 and ran the application without a hitch like i said it would .


----------



## Scorpioilya (Oct 28, 2003)

Window Washer has spyware in it, fyi........ironically i think that company makes anti-spyware software....


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scorpioilya:_
> *Window Washer has spyware in it, fyi........ironically i think that company makes anti-spyware software.... *


It does make Anti-Spyware software, but i don't think that it contains spyware, i didn't find any spyware after its installation.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

i tried Uninstalling and then reinstalling Windows Washer 5.0, but it has the foot print, so it's not reusable like 4.8.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

*RECEIVED THIS FROM DARK STAR TODAY*

......................................................................................................

Just thought I'd give you a shout .... glad to hear you could re-install WinWash5.0 trial ver over itself without any probs ... myself I found it to install over itself no prob other than the cookie keeper portion of the program didn't want to work for me after the initial 30day trial had run out. ... so it works for you but not for me... gotta love Windows but be that as it may I'm looking at the thread and I see that someone named Scorpioilya just had to dive in to tell us all about WinWash and how it contains spyware.

You want to flip a coin, or do you want to just go ahead and comment.... I think I'll sit back and wait on this one.

cheers

DS

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Listen you idiot , this thread was all but closed until you start with your idiotic rambling yet again about ww 5.0 and why it will only work on my system , while i clearly posted that i did the re-install numerous times with version 4.8 , and that maybe 5.0 did indeed leave a footprint after you said it would`nt work .

Now you find a " glimmer of hope " because someone posts that window washer has spy-ware and that version 5.0 will not work for sleekluxury , after we alraedy came to that conclusion ? Where did this spy-ware info come from and why wasn`t a link supplied with the post ?

Listen , keep your useless drivel to your-self next time . You only make your-self look like _MORE_ of an idiot , and yes i am at present still using window washer !


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleekluxury:_
> *No you can't just Uninstall it then Install it again, it doesn't work. *


I've done it a few times myself


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dark Star:_
> *
> 
> As far as doing a "complete unin-stall and then install it again for another 30 days"
> ...


What magazine are you reading ?


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

It just came out on news-stands today ...." COMPUTING FOR IDIOTS "


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mobo:_
> *I've done it a few times myself  *


Yeah with 4.8 NOT 5.0. Try doing a uninstall then re-install with 5.0


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleekluxury:_
> *Yeah with 4.8 NOT 5.0. Try doing a uninstall then re-install with 5.0 *


What do I look like ...your test pilot...if I said i did it , then I did it. Get off your lazy a$$ and do it yourself ; or better than that , buy it with your allowance.

Let me guess that you are also the same type that think you cannot uninstall norton antivirus then reinstall to get another free subscription........


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Nah man...i now that NAV can be uninstalled and installed again for a new subscription...i've done it b4.


----------

